# The Official Overblown Mercedes Bashing Thread



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Mercedes sucks.

BMW rules.

Discuss.


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

:eeps:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

In my early research phase of the search for a new family truckster, I thought about the Mercedes Diesels. I would prefer something with a little more utility than a sedan, which leads me to look at the 'Bama-built trio: ML320, big brother GL320 and crossover R320. For 2008, all these Diesels are EPA-rated city 18, highway 24. At those ratings, why buy a Diesel? And I keep hearing scary things about reliability. Since I don't need off-road capability, the R320 would probably make the most sense but tell me: is there an uglier vehicle made?


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

LMC said:


> R320 would probably make the most sense but tell me: is there an uglier vehicle made?


nope.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

LMC said:


> is there an uglier vehicle made?


Pontiac Aztec?

Infiniti QX56?

AMC Pacer?


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

iversonm said:


> Pontiac Aztec?
> 
> Infiniti QX56?
> 
> AMC Pacer?


Oh, sh!t...forgot about the Aztec.

I don't think there's an uglier car in the price range...is that more like it?


----------



## DCJAX (May 21, 2007)

SailinSand said:


> Oh, sh!t...forgot about the Aztec.
> 
> I don't think there's an uglier car in the price range...is that more like it?


That makes it much worse overall.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

We need some pictures:

R350:










Aztec:










Infiniti QX56:










AMC Pacer


----------



## DCJAX (May 21, 2007)




----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen a Pacer on the road. The Infinity has nothing on the MB R Class.


DCJax- Come on the G class in't that ugly. I tend to like boxy vehicles, maybe that's why I don't mind it. :dunno:


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

SailinSand said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Pacer on the road.


Perhaps you've seen it's attractive sibling, the Gremlin:










It sort of looks like a jeep compass...


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

I think the Compass is kind of cute! ...at least better looking than a pacer. (at least in the pictures)


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

SailinSand said:


> I think the Compass is kind of cute! ...at least better looking than a pacer. (at least in the pictures)


It's the enormous C-pillar that bugs me. It's a cross between a Gremlin and a cheap Mitsubishi.

Other than that, the Compass isn't bad. The Patriot is much better.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the new Liberty. I had an '03 Liberty. I've always like Jeeps. ...Something about them. 

I think the Patriot is nice looking probably it reminds me of the Cherokee (my 15th b-day present; first car).


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

philippek said:


> Mercedes sucks. BMW rules. Discuss.


OK, Philippe, consider your thread 'jacked! :rofl:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

philippek said:


> Mercedes sucks.
> 
> BMW rules.
> 
> Discuss.


For driving fun, BMW, but for long road trips, I'd choose my friend's mid-90's S350D. Comfort + fuel economy (800 highway miles on a tank of diesel), plus he runs it locally on used cooking oil. It had only 300k miles on it when he bought, so it runs like new too.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

LMC said:


> OK, Philippe, consider your thread 'jacked! :rofl:


 :banghead:

Back to the Mercedes bashing, dammit! :soapbox:


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Average Mercedes Driver


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Back to the facts



> Mercedes has slid dramatically in consumer rankings over the past two years, especially in the U.S., its biggest foreign market, which accounts for 20% of sales. Four models show up in Consumer Reports' list of the worst used cars. And in J.D. Power's influential study of long-term vehicle dependability, which measures problems encountered by owners of three-year-old cars, Mercedes scored far below the industry average in the 2005 survey; Mercedes owners reported more than twice as many problems per 100 cars as top-ranked Lexus. "Mercedes' fall from grace has been especially severe," says Chance Parker, J.D. Power's executive director of product and research analysis.


http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1115672,00.html


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

iversonm said:


> We need some pictures:
> 
> R350:


Why pay all that for an MB when you can get almost the exact same thing at Chrysler


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

The Pacer is freakin Heidi Klum compared to the Aztek!

The R class isn't quite as bad as the Aztek, but its close.

Mercedes bashing will soon have to cease and decist now that they and Chrysler aren't sharing quality issues anymore


----------



## DCJAX (May 21, 2007)

SailinSand said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Pacer on the road. The Infinity has nothing on the MB R Class.
> 
> DCJax- Come on the G class in't that ugly. I tend to like boxy vehicles, maybe that's why I don't mind it. :dunno:


Really? I find that thing to be horrible, it's price tag made it even worse.


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

philippek said:


> Mercedes sucks.
> 
> BMW rules.
> 
> Discuss.


Agreed.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

hockeynut said:


> Mercedes bashing will soon have to cease and decist now that they and Chrysler aren't sharing quality issues anymore


Why? Chrysler was propping their average up.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I am actually in love with the new C-Class.


----------



## Spicey (Sep 9, 2007)

Zaphod said:


> Why pay all that for an MB when you can get almost the exact same thing at Chrysler


I believe Chrysler is killing the Pacifica.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

THEY HAVE TORQUE.

i dont


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

LuvThatSam said:


> I am actually in love with the new C-Class.


C63:dunno:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

stylinexpat said:


> C63:dunno:


That's the one!!!


----------



## RMOnAir (Jun 19, 2007)

LuvThatSam said:


> I am actually in love with the new C-Class.


*Just wait till you sit in and get a load of it's wanna be BMW interior:rofl:*


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Spicey said:


> I believe Chrysler is killing the Pacifica.


Correct, the pacifica has been cancelled. They are still going forward with a dodge version for next year, but the next generation version of the platform has also been cancelled.

--nw


----------



## BMW.Nick (Jun 16, 2006)

The Aztec is, in my book, way uglier than the R...and I HATE the R!!!


I still love the G wagon though!


----------

